# Is Lilly Overweight?



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

I dont know, like - I was just looking at the illistrations someone posted to show if the bird is overweight and - she's so much bigger than Rocky. So I was wondering if anyone on here could tell me if we have an overweight bird.

I mean if you guys would consider her overweight.
We've never had a bird as big as her, nor with the kind of down like feathers she has.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread will help you determine whether she is overweight or not, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

I looked on that thread, and I cant tell because she's a big bird to begin with thats why I posted pictures. Lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh okay well to me she does have a slight crease in her chest so I would think she is a little overweight.

My Aero was deemed a tad overweight as well, heres my thread http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26692


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

ah okay. Thank you!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd say she is a _little_ overweight because I see that crease forming in the center of her chest...does she get a lot of exercise? It is difficult to control a bird's food intake when they're living with other birds in the same cage...if she ended up eating the same amount as she does now then the other bird would starve if you began limiting.


----------

